# Streamers for stockers



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys. I've done some digging and found that in general people typically do well at Stockerfest with light colored streamers at first, then nymphs, etc. the longer the fish are in the river. I was wondering if anyone cared to share what size streamers they prefer for SF? I'll guess the obvious answer is "a range of sizes", but what have you had success on?

Thanks!

1styearff


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

try a leaches in white or barred tan and white. like a strip leach.


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

I have done very well with olive wooley buggers with bead head, also black wooley buggers with bead head. 
But, bring a variety of colors, there is too many variables that could make them turn on/off of one thing to another.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You never know. Each has it's day. White rabbit strip streamers can work, Mickey Finns, muddlers, you name it. I do like to progress later to nymphs in greens and olives, and eggs patterns do work too.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help, all. In general/in your experience, do the fish tend to go for smaller (size 10-12) or larger streamers?

Thanks again,

1styearff


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

1styearff said:


> Thanks for the help, all. In general/in your experience, do the fish tend to go for smaller (size 10-12) or larger streamers?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 1styearff


 
i find they like 2-6 streamers 10-12's i think are a tad small but who knows one thing to do is try them if you don't got other hooks.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

In my experience there if you think the fly looks to big use it lol they love those big streamers stripped fast

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much anything will work. Those fish aren't that smart and will strike a moving hotdog (though that wouldn't count as a fly...unless you somehow made a spun dubbing hotdog fly).


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not to sideline this but what is stockerfest? What im thinking it is?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Its when the DNR plants a bunch of trout in the Huron at Proud Lake Rec. Opens April 1st for Flies only, C+R, then regular rules after the trout opener. The fish sizes vary by year but they are usually around a foot with some big brood stock thrown in.

Lots of fun but I have to miss the first day due to a mandatory work day.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alrighty. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I always use my own patterns, primarily the pellet streamer, then later I move to the pellet nymph, and sometimes I use the Borcher's pellet.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

ypsi you gonna be there this year i had fun fishing with ya last year...and we never got into those carp we talked about!!!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I might get there on Monday, don't know for sure yet.

Getting back OT, I would usually take a bunch of "experimental" flies and ones that just turned out bad. Sometimes the first couple attempts at a pattern don't turn out so well, but those stockers are so dumb they'll chase just about anything.

Last year it was pretty cold on the first morning, and weighted streamers seemed to work best. I was with Briktan and he was using them and the guy fished circles around me and my box full of pellet flies* and unweighted frankenstreamers.

* Egg patterns tied in dark yellows to imitate the feed pellets they grew up on.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

stop out at stocker fest today and wednesday they did not put any trout in till tursday or wenesday night i was ther wednesday morning and nothing was there. except bass they may have dumped them in other spots but not down by the parking lot till last night. any ways can't wait till sunday. when it opens up. the parking lot is at proud lake rec area i am refering too. the one down by wixom road bridge not the damn end of the huron.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tied this guy up just for the event. Might be way to big but what the heck. Would make for a great photo if one takes. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

I've used bigger and caught tons of fish there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here are a couple i tied for out there


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Stockerfest year in and year out has all the makings of a good reality show. YOU CAN PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR line and you will catch something ! Stop the madness, I ve caught stockerfish on a broken beat up fly. After 15 fish its just dumb, however good get the rod out practice, but lets leave the fish in the river so we can enjoy them for a few weeks! This year Im calling the DNR about all the idiots and poachers. I let it go last year just because of Michigan fisherman stupidity, but this year its time call in the DNR.... Im the Arnold Swartznager of Fly Fishing....GET TO THE CHOPPER!!!


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I always had good luck with white/red flies, like white ESL with pink head, royal coachman streamers. 

Take a few Adams along. I had a great opening day a few years ago where I found a pod of trout feeding top water and had a blast catching on a #14 Adams parachute.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am going out with a camera this year and just taking pictures of all the people poaching and their license plates. Sending it to the DNR and let them handle the rest.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Rock on mav

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Maverick1 said:


> I am going out with a camera this year and just taking pictures of all the people poaching and their license plates. Sending it to the DNR and let them handle the rest.



Let me know who you are so I can cover your back. 
You can't be too careful during this type of madness.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Maverick1 said:


> I am going out with a camera this year and just taking pictures of all the people poaching and their license plates. Sending it to the DNR and let them handle the rest.


 

i got a cheap camera with video i may use will see if not i will use my 14 mega picel camera i just got. any ways if you need help i got your back too... 

also i do not think they put to many legal trout in their they all looked small this year. at the parking lot when i stopped to take a look. they seem small but who knows. any ways hope to get rid of sum of that scum off the rivers.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

This sounds like it has all the makings of a very entertaining day whether or not you're even fishing. It would be tough to choose between this or Tippy Dam.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jm77 said:


> This sounds like it has all the makings of a very entertaining day whether or not you're even fishing. It would be tough to choose between this or Tippy Dam.


 
personally i would rather tippy dam but since gas is what 4.15 a gallon so i am picking on the stocker trout a bit if i see any one poach i am getting their plate picture and their picture. and calling the rap line. just to help enforce the laws. i am glad people are arming them selfs with cameras. i started to 15 years ago helped servral c/o's with convictions. glad people are thinking on here and helping out. any ways wish the guys that help the best and those that poach the worst. see ya on the river.


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

swaprat said:


> personally i would rather tippy dam but since gas is what 4.15 a gallon so i am picking on the stocker trout a bit if i see any one poach i am getting their plate picture and their picture. and calling the rap line. just to help enforce the laws. i am glad people are arming them selfs with cameras. i started to 15 years ago helped servral c/o's with convictions. glad people are thinking on here and helping out. any ways wish the guys that help the best and those that poach the worst. see ya on the river.


 Good for you, that's awesome. Just be safe, you never know how the blatant poaching types might react to being video taped or having their pics taken. Sounds like a pretty enjoyable circus though, wish I could be there.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen a stocking report by species and size?

No update on the DNR stocking log yet.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jm77 said:


> Good for you, that's awesome. Just be safe, you never know how the blatant poaching types might react to being video taped or having their pics taken. Sounds like a pretty enjoyable circus though, wish I could be there.


 the non-poachers make for a pleaslent conversation. and the slight few that do will get cought sooner or later. ya it can gets ruff trick is catch them by surprize and ask for a photo of the fish with them. just so i can show my nephew etc.. what a trout looks like or a steel head looks like etc.... they try not to drawl attenion to them selfs so they let you most of the time. wich is their down fall. i am glad to say this cause you will be surprized to hear this that fish pop's have bascally doubled it seems since i started this 15 years ago less fish taken means more fish able to fight each other for that fly you threw out there. the reason is there afarid to sit there and take over their limits not like 15 fish for one person. the biggest limit i have seen some one poach lately is their legal limit cause they were scared to do more then it and that is good cause their scared. but it darn good to see people following threw with it. any how wish ya could join us out there.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chromedoggy said:


> Has anyone seen a stocking report by species and size?
> 
> No update on the DNR stocking log yet.


 
i will be sure to pick one flier up tomrrow if any thing before i leave i think there is a lot of 8-14 inch fish in their they droped by the parking lot at proud lake rec area stopped by to look around. the old lady was still sitting in the lot which is good for us non poachers she was there wednesday and i stopped back by to see if they droped them thursday i think they droped some before wednesday up river and the lower river they dropped wednesday night so no one could poach them i think they know by now. the dnr know about the poaching nothing we can do except tell them and take pic's. also talked to a c/o at kensington last week checking licences. he said they were doing it wednesday this week so it confims it but they seem like smaller trout like the ones the kids could keep? till it time to go i will not know what size is in there. lol's any ways wish you guy the best of luck out there.


----------

